# Suche Location für LAN-Party



## MR-ROBOT (9. Februar 2018)

*Suche Location für LAN-Party*

Hallo,
eine generelle Frage vorab: Gibt es Locations für LAN-Partys, die PCs, Monitore etc. zur Verfügung stellen? Wenn ja, gibt es eine Location in Rheinland-Pfalz, die ihr empfehlen könnt?

Grüße


----------



## DKK007 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche Location für LAN-Party*

Eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Jibbomat (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche Location für LAN-Party*

Ist der Sinn so einer LAN Party nicht, das jeder seinen Krempel einpackt und mit bringt


----------



## _Berge_ (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche Location für LAN-Party*



Jibbomat schrieb:


> Ist der Sinn so einer LAN Party nicht, das jeder seinen Krempel einpackt und mit bringt



war bei uns im Dorf immer so, jeder brachte sein zeug mit und bevor man mit der LAN angefangen hat, hat man erstmal darüber geredet was alles neu im System war


----------

